

No Dark Matter Seen in Deepest Limits to Date - gammarator
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2011/04/14/no-dark-matter-seen-by-xenon/

======
gammarator
This experiment was attempting to directly detect specific individual dark
matter particles over a range of masses and cross sections, and did not find
any there.

There is still a wide variety of astrophysical evidence for _some_ kind of
dark matter [1]; this just pushes back the search to determine exactly what it
is.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter#Observational_evide...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter#Observational_evidence)

